# Betahistine



## shebear (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm just about to start my first cycle of IVF and my Meniere's has recurred with avengence... I've had to restart Betahistine and am still waiting to hear from the clinic whether it's going to be a problem. Any thoughts?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi shebear,

Shouldn't be a problem to take this during IVF as won't interfere with the drugs used. Not licensed in pregnancy though so may be an issue if you become pregnant would be best to discuss this with your prescriber (evidence suggests that it's ok but is usually prescribed on a risk v benefit basis)

Best wishes
Maz x


----------

